# MSI B350 Tomahawk



## Gast1666991402 (10. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte nun endlich meinen Pc auf AMD umrüsten...da Ryzen gerade durchstartet hab ich mir schon eine Zusammenstellung überlegt...

Folgendes System möchte ich bauen:

MSI B350 Tomahawk
Ryzen 5 1600x oder Ryzen 7 1700 
16GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 (Meinungen?)
Sapphire RX 460 Nitro OC 4GB
Sharkoon M25-W

Nun meine Fragen zum Mobo...hab mich auf verschiedenen Seiten informiert, leider sagt jede was anderes 

1. Ist es Crossfire-fähig?
2.Kann ich den Ram voll ausnutzen? 3200 Mhz
3.Wieso ändern die bekannten Shops die Preise fast stündlich?
4.Was sind die Unterschiede zwischen dem Tomahawk und Tomahawk Arctic?
5. Wie stabil läuft das Mobo aktuell schon? Hab nur positives bis jetzt gelesen?
6. Bringt mir ein X370 Mobo mehr? 

Sorry für die vielen Fragen.. wird mein erster Eigenbau PC


----------



## blautemple (10. März 2017)

1. Theoretisch ja, praktisch würde ich es aufgrund der Lane Verteilung nicht machen, da die 2. Karte nur per PCIe 3.0 x4 angebunden ist 
2. Kommt drauf an. Ich nutze das B350 Tomahawk mit deinem RAM und kann aktuell maximal 2933MHz nutzen.
4. Ich denke mal die Optik...
5. Der Betrieb an sich ist stabil, allerdings dauert es aktuell ewig bis der Post Screen mal erscheint, aber ich denke mal das wird noch gefixt. Aktuell erscheint alle 2 Tage ein neues BIOS.
6. CF und SLI, mehr SATA Anschlüsse usw...


----------



## Gast1666991402 (10. März 2017)

@blautemple: Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Ok Crossfire war nur so ein Gedanke von mir...ich denke die Geschwindigkeit der RX460 wird reichen, da sie dann endlich per PCIe 3.0 angebunden wird.
Nutzt du exakt den selben RAM? Mit 2933 MHz sind wir dem Ziel doch schon verdammt nahe 

Würdet ihr lieber ein Single oder Dual RAMkit verbauen?
Der R5 würde ja sowieso erst frühestens in einem Monat erscheinen, bis dahin wird das bestimmt gefixt. 
Die Update-Zeit vom Bios finde ich sehr positiv 

Also so wie ich das sehe reicht mir der B350 Chipsatz...


----------



## blautemple (10. März 2017)

CF mit so schwachen Karten ist sowieso Quatsch, das macht man nur wenn die stärkste verfügbare Single GPU nicht mehr ausreicht 

Ich nutze das RAM Kit: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und ich würde definitiv zu einem RAM-Kit mit 2 Rigeln raten, da die Riegel so im Dual-Channel Betrieb laufen, im Single-Channel Betrieb lässt du unnötig Leistung brach liegen.


----------



## S!lent dob (10. März 2017)

Was möchtest du den mit der 460? Die gewinnt vieleicht 2 FPS beim Wechsel von PCIe 2.0 auf 3.0, wenn überhaubt.
Aber wie gesagt, welche Spiele möchtest du den mit dem System Spielen? Ne 460 bremst wohl selbst ne R3 CPU übelst aus, außer du spielst in 800x600


----------



## Gast1666991402 (10. März 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> CF mit so schwachen Karten ist sowieso Quatsch, das macht man nur wenn die stärkste verfügbare Single GPU nicht mehr ausreicht
> 
> Ich nutze das RAM Kit: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Und ich würde definitiv zu einem RAM-Kit mit 2 Rigeln raten, da die Riegel so im Dual-Channel Betrieb laufen, im Single-Channel Betrieb lässt du unnötig Leistung brach liegen.



Dann werde ich mir das Wort Crossfire sofort wieder aus dem Kopf schlagen  
Also ein Riegel ist Schwachsinn? 
Und bei 4 Riegeln taktet er dann nur bis zur einer bestimmten Grenze, soweit ich das verstanden habe?


----------



## Gast1666991402 (10. März 2017)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> Was möchtest du den mit der 460? Die gewinnt vieleicht 2 FPS beim Wechsel von PCIe 2.0 auf 3.0, wenn überhaubt.
> Aber wie gesagt, welche Spiele möchtest du den mit dem System Spielen? Ne 460 bremst wohl selbst ne R3 CPU übelst aus, außer du spielst in 800x600



Die 460 läuft im Moment noch mit meinem I3 zusammen, mehr oder weniger halt 
Ich wird die in geraumer Zeit auch wieder austauschen...hab da was von AMD Vega gehört 

Also im Moment spiel ich nur GTA V und WoT...möchte aber nach dem Upgrade tiefer einsteigen


----------



## blautemple (10. März 2017)

Gut so 
Nicht per se, wenn du planst in einem Monat noch einen Riegel dazuzustecken kann man das schon machen, ansonsten ist es aber Blödsinn.
Nicht unbedingt, allerdings schafft der IMC der CPU bei Vollbestückung häufig nur eine niedrigere Taktraten, das muss man dann halt ausprobieren.

Allerdings steht die Frage was du überhaupt mit dem Rechner vor hast noch im Raum


----------



## Gast1666991402 (10. März 2017)

Ne also ich hatte auch zuerst das 2er Riegel Set im Kopf, hab aber dann gedacht warum nicht nur einer...
Nagut dann werd ich mir ein 2 Riegel holen...16 GB reichen mir dicke aus 

Ich werde den Rechner alltäglich nutzen zum Zocken, Surfen und ein bisschen Videobearbeitung...und natürlich möchte ich auch Erfahrungen sammeln beim Eigenbau


----------



## Gast1666991402 (10. März 2017)

Noch ne zusätzliche Frage: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich anschließen? 
1x CPU Lüfter 
6x 4pin PWM Lüfter
Stimmt das so? 

Gesendet von meinem Wileyfox Swift mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordbadener (15. März 2017)

1 x 4-pin CPU-Fan
4 x 4-pin System-Fan
1 x 4-pin Water-Pump-Fan

B350 TOMAHAWK | MSI Deutschland | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design


----------



## Gast1666991402 (15. März 2017)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> 1 x 4-pin CPU-Fan
> 4 x 4-pin System-Fan
> 1 x 4-pin Water-Pump-fan
> 
> B350 TOMAHAWK | MSI Deutschland | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design


Vielen Dank für deine Auskunft...Mainboard wird demnächst bestellt 

Gesendet von meinem Wileyfox Swift mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (15. März 2017)

Die Lüftersteuerung funktioniert übrigens richtig gut. Ich kann bei jedem Lüfter auswählen ob ich über Spannung oder PWM regeln will und dann kann man ganz einfach eine Kurve einstellen, aber selbst die Standardkurve ist echt gut


----------



## Gast1666991402 (15. März 2017)

Das hört sich doch schonmal gut an, da ich erst das Sharkoon M25-W gekauft habe könnte ich dann alle Lüfter quasi einzeln ansteuern.
Ich möchte einen möglichst leisen PC haben...

Gesendet von meinem Wileyfox Swift mit Tapatalk


----------



## MoselGladiator (16. März 2017)

Ich bin gespannt, mein Tomahawk sollte heute noch mit 1700x eintreffen.

An das Board selbst kommen 4 Corsair HD120, welche bei 12V unerträglich sind, dafür sehr farbig    übrigens sehr zu empfehlen, wer auf Lichtspielereien steht.

Wie sieht es speichertechnisch bisher aus? Was schafft das Board bei Euch maximal?


----------



## Nordbadener (16. März 2017)

Ich habe 4 x 4 GB Kingston Hyper X DDR4-2400 (HX424C15FBK2/8) verbaut. Die waren vom Vorgängersystem noch über...
Bei mir steht im Bios alles auf "Auto" und der Speicher läuft mit 2133 Speichertakt. Laut AMD geht mit vier Riegeln auch nicht mehr.


----------



## MoselGladiator (16. März 2017)

Ja ich habe bewusst aus mehreren Gründen keine Vollbestückung gewählt, auch aufgrund der Beschränkung.


----------



## Nordbadener (19. März 2017)

Habe mal ein wenig im Bios rumgespielt. Durch Drücken des großen XMP-Buttons läuft mein Speicher jetzt mit 2400 Speichertakt.
Wird mir zumindest so angezeigt.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass ich echt zufrieden bin mit der neuen CPU und dem Motherboard. Es läuft alles zackig, stabil und leise.


----------



## MoselGladiator (19. März 2017)

2400 MHz laufen stabil. Jede Erhöhung führt bei mir zu Problemen. Trotzdem ein sehr stabiles Board zu einem solch frühen Zeitpunkt.

Eine Falle bietet es aber trotzdem : die beiden fast Boot Optionen führen bei mir zu over current und dann is natürlich vorbei. Hat gut gedauert bis mir das  klar war.


----------



## Nordbadener (19. März 2017)

Die Fastboot-Optionen habe ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert. Ich warte jetzt mal ab auf die neue PCGH-Ausgabe.
Da wird mit Sicherheit Einiges zum Thema OC usw. drin stehen. Ob OC per Bios oder per Ryzen Master Tool zu bevorzugen ist.
Bis dahin läuft mein System erstmal im Normalzustand. Naja, reicht eigentlich für mich schon völlig aus...


----------



## MoselGladiator (25. März 2017)

Ja, ich denke die Einstellungen werden jedes Mal resettet. So macht es doch erst richtig Spaß


----------



## c00LsPoT (26. März 2017)

Ich hijacke jetzt einfach mal den Thread hier. Mein Titanium frisst die 3200er TridentZ nicht, obwohl sie in der Kompatibilitätsliste (@ 3200MHz!!!) stehen -.- . Stabil geht nicht mehr als 2133.  Auch das neueste Betabios (1.31) bringt nix. Wieso kann ich eigentlich nicht mal ein CPU Ratio auswählen? Das wirkt alles sehr unfertig  .


----------



## MoselGladiator (27. März 2017)

Falscher thread. Versuch mal andere Einstellungen auf nen beta BIOS was zu deinem Board passt. Hast di nun Titanium oder tomahawk


----------



## Nordbadener (29. März 2017)

Auf der msi-ftp.de Seite sind die AM4-Bios-Versionen gelöscht worden. Was soll das?


----------



## MoselGladiator (29. März 2017)

Steht doch da, wurde von einem Moderator erklärt. Sei froh, ich hab mir damit heute wohl etwas zerstört.


----------



## Bochesoft (4. April 2017)

Moin,

also ich hab meinen Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R Vengeance LPX 16GB schon mal im DC auf 3200Mhz laufen gehabt und das sogar recht stabil... naja bis ich den PC dann über Nacht aus hatte dann ging erstmal gar nichts mehr.  ^^ Thema XMP Profil oder AMP ... hat nur Probleme gegeben. Aber was ich an dem Mainboard absolut toll finde ist das nahezu unzerstörbare BIOS. Irgendwie bin ich bis jetzt nicht einmal in die Verlegenheit gekommen ein CMOS Reset manuell  machen zu müssen... das Board hat sich irgendwie immer selbst aus dem Dreck gezogen... faszinierend. ; )


----------



## Gast1666991402 (4. April 2017)

Lohnt sicher der aktuelle Aufpreis von ca. 8€ auf das Arctic, für das spezielle Feature von MSI? 

Gesendet von meinem Wileyfox Swift mit Tapatalk


----------



## ForceOne (4. April 2017)

@Bochesoft, dann stelle mal den CPU-Takt auf 4,3 GHz, da streikt dann auch das BIOS


----------



## Nordbadener (11. April 2017)

Auf msi.com gibt es eine neue Bios-Version 1.3 für das Tomahawk

Support fur  B350 TOMAHAWK | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Kurze frage von nem unwissendem welche gpu ist kompatibel mit dem Mainboard dachte an rx480 oder 580 aber da es ja verschiedenliche Varianten gibt dachte ich mir frage ich lieber mal nach.


----------



## ForceOne (19. April 2017)

eigentlich solltest du da alle GPU´s draufhauen können


----------



## der-andyman (19. April 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> CF mit so schwachen Karten ist sowieso Quatsch, das macht man nur wenn die stärkste verfügbare Single GPU nicht mehr ausreicht
> 
> Ich nutze das RAM Kit: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Und ich würde definitiv zu einem RAM-Kit mit 2 Rigeln raten, da die Riegel so im Dual-Channel Betrieb laufen, im Single-Channel Betrieb lässt du unnötig Leistung brach liegen.



Ich habe haargenau den selben RAM, meiner läuft "nur" mit 2666 Mhz, dafür mit CL14-16-16-34. Und das auch erst, seit dem neuesten UEFI Update (V.1.3), davor startete es mit 2666 nicht, egal welche Timings. Momentan ist 2666 bei mir wohl die Obergrenze. Ich freue mich auf ein UEFI Update 

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an der CPU...


----------



## der-andyman (26. April 2017)

Hey Leute, laut MSI ist das aktuellste UEFI "draußen" mit dem neusten AGESA 1.0.0.4(a). Problem an der Sache ist, das Build Datum ist nach wie vor der 10.04.17 und ich habe die Datei runtergeladen und weder die Info-Textdatei hat sich verändert (hier steht nach wie vor nichts von AGESA 1.0.0.4(a)), der Dateiname sich geändert, noch ist der SHA-256 anders, es sind also die gleichen Dateien.
Warum mach MSI so etwas? Oder irre ich mich und es ist wirklich ein anderes UEFI File?


----------



## Nordbadener (9. Mai 2017)

Für das Tomahawk ist heute eine neue Bios Version erschienen.

Support fur  B350 TOMAHAWK | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland


----------



## der-andyman (9. Mai 2017)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> Für das Tomahawk ist heute eine neue Bios Version erschienen.
> 
> Support fur  B350 TOMAHAWK | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland



Hat es bei jemandem was gebracht in Betracht auf ram?


----------



## Nordbadener (10. Mai 2017)

> Hat es bei jemandem was gebracht in Betracht auf ram?



Nö. Mein Speicher läuft schon seit Mitte März auf voller Leistung. Da gibts nichts mehr zu optimieren...


----------



## 2am (10. Mai 2017)

Mit der aktuellen Version (1.50) läuft mein Speicher standardmäßig mit 2400 MHz. Ich habe aber gerade gesehen, dass ich mit Profil 2 bei A-XMD auf 2666 MHz kommen kann (die sind auch so auf meinem RAM angegeben). Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob das schon vor dem Update ging.
Zur Vollständigkeit mein RAM: Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-17-17 (BLE2C8G4D26AFEA/BLE2K8G4D26AFEA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der-andyman (10. Mai 2017)

Bei mir unverändert, mein 3200er RAM läuft weiterhin mit max 2666 -.-


----------



## Helper03 (12. Mai 2017)

Ich hab jetzt version 1.5 vom Bios drin die A-XMP Profile 1 und 2 Gehen bei mein Speicher auch nicht. konnte ihn auf 2666 Mhz Bringen. Ich hab den Selben Ram  G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB). Ich hoffe mal das in den Nächsten Tage oder Wochen das neue Bios kommen wird. Die Offset Temps vom mein 1700x beträgt 20°C im AMD Ryzen Master sagt er 35 °C IDLE und ca 55°C Last. AIDA oder HWMonitor zeigen +20 °C an ich hoffe mal das die das noch gefixt bekommen. hab ne NZXT Kraken 280mm drin. LG


----------



## ForceOne (12. Mai 2017)

Bei mir laufen die 3200er leider auch weiterhin nur auf 2933  

Ich hoffe, dass wir bald eine bessere Version bekommen!


----------



## der-andyman (12. Mai 2017)

Jetzt heißt es wohl auf agesa 1.0.0.5 warten (oder war der schon drin? Stand jedenfalls nicht in der changelog)


----------



## erdnussflipjan (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo an die Ryzaner

mit dem Tomahawk nutze ich die GSkill TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB. Waren vom Preis (145,-)in der Mitte zwischen den Ripjaws und FlareX und passen sogar optisch wie A**** auf Eimer zum Tomahawk. Diese liefen selbst mit dem Bios des Auslieferzustandes auf 3200MHz mit XMP Zeiten (auch ohne die überteuerten Samsung B-Die). Ich habe jedoch nicht das A-XMP aktiviert sondern manuell auf DDR4 3200 gestellt. Die XMP Zeiten 16-18-18-39 1T wurden sauber automatisch erkannt und übernommen.

Das neue BIOS 1.5 kann ich aktuell nicht empfehlen! Nach dem Update hatte ich immer wieder Spielabstürzen (DirectX Fehler/ Memory Error) zu kämpfen diese plötzlich auftraten und so nie hatte (im Ranglistenspiel :O( -grrrrr). Erst nach "downgrade" auf Version 1.3 läuft alles wieder absolut stabil. Die letzten beiden Version sind für mich eher schlechter geworden. Ich werde vorerst auf Version 1.3 mit 1.0.0.4 bleiben.

Ich lasse mein System jetzt stabil, schnell und ruhig wie folgt laufen:

R7 1700 auf 3600 MHz @ 1.2 V (Auto) mit Wraith Spire LED
DDR4 3200 @ 1.344 V (Auto)
RX480 1300MHz @ 1,10 V (Auto)

Win10 Energieeinstellung: Ryzen-Balanced und CoolnQuiet im UEFI aktiviert (Standard ist deaktiviert!) Er fährt so im IDLE auf 0,495 V runter!!

Andere Speicherhersteller wie Corsair, Kingston hatte ich vorher bereits ausgeschlossen. Nach langer Suche bei den B350/X370 Boards hatte das MSI B350 Tomahawk die beste RAM-Kompatibilitätsliste und für uns Otto-Normal-Nutzer ohne SLI-Ego-Grafikkarten-Heizkraftwerk und SATA-Massenspeicher-Megafuhrpark absolut perfekt und vernünftig ausgestattet. Selbst der ALC892 reicht völlig. Audiophiler geht es nur mit externem USB-DAC und gescheiten Kopfhörern.


----------



## der-andyman (27. Mai 2017)

Hi, AGESA 1.0.0.6 ist ja paktisch schon raus und es gibt 2 beta bios, hat die jemand schon getestet? V1.61 und V1.62...


----------



## der-andyman (28. Mai 2017)

Ok, sorry für den Doppelpost erst mal.

Also ich habe jetzt mal die 1.62 getestet, sieht eigentlich ziemlich vielversprechend aus. Man kann auch endlich von 1 T auf 2 T stellen, zudem sind viele weitere Frequenzen für den RAM hinzugekommen, wie z.B. 2800 MHz, den ich auch ab und an geschafft habe zu erreichen (nicht jeder Boot vorgang war erfolgreich wie es scheint).
Aber trotz 2T und 1,4 Volt Spannung waren 2997 und 3200 MHz noch immer nicht möglich.

PS: Seit dem benutzen des BIOS funktioniert am Frontpanel der USB 3.0 nicht 
Ich bin auch wieder zurück auf BIOS 1.50, aber ist geblieben der Fehler... Ich hoffe, ich bekomme das irgendwie behoben.


----------



## Nordbadener (10. Juni 2017)

In meinem MSI Tomahawk B350 Board stecken vier Riegel a 4GB Kingston HyperX DDR4-2400.
Die laufen bei 1,2 Volt problemlos mit 2667MHz. Biosversion ist 7A34v15.

Würde gerne noch höher gehen, Müßte dann aber vermutlich die Spannung anheben auf 1,35 Volt.
Bringt das überhaupt noch was? Hat jemand hier schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## der-andyman (10. Juni 2017)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> In meinem MSI Tomahawk B350 Board stecken vier Riegel a 4GB Kingston HyperX DDR4-2400.
> Die laufen bei 1,2 Volt problemlos mit 2667MHz. Biosversion ist 7A34v15.
> 
> Würde gerne noch höher gehen, Müßte dann aber vermutlich die Spannung anheben auf 1,35 Volt.
> Bringt das überhaupt noch was? Hat jemand hier schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?



Welche timings?


----------



## Nordbadener (10. Juni 2017)

der-andyman schrieb:


> Welche timings?



Die Dram-Timings stehen bei mir alle auf Auto. Im OC-Menu habe ich den Speichertakt von 2400 (XMP-Profil 2) auf 2667MHz gestellt.
Dabei hat mir die Auto-Funktion der Dram-Spannung die Speicherspannung auf 1,35V gestellt. Ich habe statt Auto einen festen Wert von 1,2 Volt eingestellt. 

Danach habe ich die Werte gespeichert und den Rechner neu durchstarten lassen.

Ich habe gerade nochmal im Bios nachgeschaut. Das Bios hat jetzt folgende Timings eingestellt: 16-15-15-15-35 bei 2667MHz.
Zuvor hatte ich bei 2400MHz noch 15-15-15-15-30.

Wie gesagt, Speicher läuft ohne Probleme. Ob die Takterhöhung was gebracht hat, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Helper03 (15. Juni 2017)

Sers Leute,
Neuerdings hab ich das Problem das mein PC immer ins Bios Geht wenn ich PC anschallte oder Neustart mache, das Einzigste was ich verändert hab war die CPU spannung weil wenn ich die auf AUTO mach die bei 1,45 V Liegt was definitiv zu hoch ist beim Ryzen also hab ich den wert 1,25 eigegeben. Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht warum er dann immer ins Bios geht, eine Andere einstellung habe ich nicht Vorgenommen, Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da Weiterhelfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## storf (15. Juni 2017)

XMP Profil beim RAM aktiv? Testweise mal deaktivieren und gucken ob er normal booten. Hatte den Fehler auch plötzlich (allerdings ein Gigabyte-Board).


----------



## Helper03 (15. Juni 2017)

A-XMP ist Ausgeschalltet da ich den Ram Manuell Übertaktet habe. Die A-XMP Profile gehen nicht bei meinen Speicher (G.Skill DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200 - F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) der Speicher Steht zwar auf der Speicherliste, da aber noch kein Richtiges Bios für die Unterstützung gegeben ist.. Muss das auch noch etwas Warten hoffe bis ende des Monats

"EDIT"
Das Problem ist Wahrscheinlich das Update vom Command Center
[GELOST]Board startet immer im BIOS seit Live Uptade und Command Center-Uptade.

Habs aber noch nicht zurückgesetzt. warte auf Updates die das Problem Beheben MSI weiß davon


----------



## Nordbadener (6. Juli 2017)

Ein neues Bios für das Tomahawk ist da... 7A34v16
Support fur  B350 TOMAHAWK | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland

Heute schaffe ich es leider nicht mehr. Update muss vorerst warten. Ihr könnt aber gerne berichten.


----------



## der-andyman (6. Juli 2017)

Wenn es wie in den beta Bios Upgrades ist, wird endlich der RAM besser Taktbar sein, man kann auf 2T stellen etc. Ich freue mich schon.


----------



## HunterChief (9. Juli 2017)

hi,
ich hab das B350-Tomahawk/R5 1600X/2x8 Gb Corsair 3000mhz SingleRank DDR4 RAM. (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)

Mit dem Bios 1.5 haben beide XMP-Profile des Speichers grundsätzlich nicht funktioniert - die beiden Profile beinhalteten 2666 / 2933 mhz.
Mit dem Bios 1.6 kann nun mit beiden Profilen fehlerfrei gebootet werden - und die beiden Profile beinhalten nun 2800 / 2933 mhz !?!
Ich dachte eigentlich die Profildaten wären (genauso wie die SPD-Werte) in die Speicherriegel selbst eingebrannt.

Bei der Verwendung des schnellen Profiles schmieren mir aber gelegentlich Anwendungen ab ... ist also bei mir nicht 100%ig stabil.

Hatte erstmal die Schnauze voll vom rumprobieren (+ge'benche) und bin zu manuell eingestellten 2666mhz zurück <welche vorher absolut fehlerfrei lief> und bleibe hiermit innerhalb der original-Spezifikationen.
Hierbei bleibt mir auch die 1T CommandRate erhalten, die bei höheren Einstellungen immer auf 2 geht.

Bin trotzdem nicht enttäuscht von dem System und im Nachhinein froh den Prozessor mit X genommen zu haben, wenn man so liest, dass die Sache mit dem einfachen Übertakten auch etliche Haken hat.
* wenn im Bios eingestellt kein idle takt mehr
* kein Absenken der Vcore wenn auf fix gestellt wird
* kaum Boards's mit der Möglichkeit ein vcore Offset zu vergeben
* 1,55ghz Bug

Auf den Intel-Umgebungen ist das halt alles ein bischen "hausfrauenmäßiger"

Gruß


----------



## der-andyman (9. Juli 2017)

Also ich habe den R5 1600 und beim übertakten stimmt es zwar, dass die CPU nixht mehr runter taktet, aber das liegt nur daran, dass automatisch AMD QnQ abgeschaltet wird. Einfach in den CPU Features wieder anmachen, dann wird der Takt und die Spannung wieder im Idle gesenkt...


----------



## Nordbadener (10. Juli 2017)

Habe mich ein wenig mit dem 1.6 er Bios mit dem Speicher-OC beschäftigt. In meinem Rechner werkeln 4 Dimms a 4GB Kingston HyperX 2400 CL15.
Mit XMP laufen die wie bei allen anderen vorherigen Bios-Versionen auch mit 2400MHz.
Habe dann mal XMP deaktiviert und mit Memory Try auf 2933MHZ eingestellt (Timings CL16). Die Speicher-Spannung wird dann automatisch von 1.2V auf 1,36V gestellt. Lief fehlerfrei.
Anschließend habe ich Spannung auf 1,3V abgesenkt. Nach ein paar Stunden Office-Arbeiten und Battlefield 1 auch hier keine Probleme.


----------



## CooperManiac (12. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> CF mit so schwachen Karten ist sowieso Quatsch, das macht man nur wenn die stärkste verfügbare Single GPU nicht mehr ausreicht
> 
> Ich nutze das RAM Kit: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Und ich würde definitiv zu einem RAM-Kit mit 2 Rigeln raten, da die Riegel so im Dual-Channel Betrieb laufen, im Single-Channel Betrieb lässt du unnötig Leistung brach liegen.



Hey hat sich inzwischen was getan mit deinem RAM Kit? Habe eigentlich vor mir den selben zu holen. Ist momentan der günstigste mit 3200mhz.


----------



## der-andyman (12. Juli 2017)

Naja, ich benutze diese auch, leider komme ich, auch mit neuesten Bios, nicht über 2667MHz


----------



## CooperManiac (12. Juli 2017)

der-andyman schrieb:


> Naja, ich benutze diese auch, leider komme ich, auch mit neuesten Bios, nicht über 2667MHz



Ach schade, dann hat sich also auch bisher kein Kit hervorgehoben, welches wirklich die 3200mhz schafft auf diesem Board?
Hoffentlich nur alles eine Frage der Zeit.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-andyman (12. Juli 2017)

Es gibt natürlich Kits, die 3200 MHz schaffen. Nur sind due unverhältnismäßig teuer


----------



## CooperManiac (12. Juli 2017)

der-andyman schrieb:


> Es gibt natürlich Kits, die 3200 MHz schaffen. Nur sind due unverhältnismäßig teuer



Die Flare-X werde ich definitiv nicht kaufen [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ForceOne (15. Juli 2017)

Wollte gerade Mal wieder mein BIOS auf die aktuellste Version bringen, und seitdem Neustart nach dem Klick auf m-flash bekomme ich kein Bild mehr ?!


----------



## Fireb0ng (25. Juli 2017)

Hab auch mal auf 1.6 aktualisiert meine gskill Aegis laufen jetzt prima. Vorher gab es gelegentlich mal bluescreens.


----------



## Helper03 (14. August 2017)

Hab es auch mal getestet mit meinen G.Skill F4-3200C16-8GVKB. Leider Laufen die immer noch mit 2667 Mhz aber bessere Timings und Cpu hab ich auf 3,7 ghz übertaktet. in cinebench 1617 Punkte. Knapp so gut wie nen 1800x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HunterChief (1. Oktober 2017)

hi,
wollte nur mal so anfügen, dass seit dem 14.9.17 die Bios-Version .18 verfügbar ist.

Mir hat es nichts neues gebracht - mein 3000'er Corsair LPX Speicher läuft genauso wie vorher auch. Den gelegentlichen Cold-Boot-Bug hab ich immer noch d.h. bei jedem ca. 20ten Kaltstart kommt die Kiste nicht hoch...und setzt alles auf die save-Settings (2133mhz) zurück. Dann lad ich mittel abgespeichertem Bios-Profil das 2933'er Setting wieder und alles ist gut.
Ansonsten läuft der Ram mit 2933mhz 14-16-16-35-69-514-1t bei 1,35v absolut problemlos.

Bei 2800mhz gibt es das Kaltstart-Problem nicht.

Gruß


----------



## 2am (5. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

ich vermute mal es ist immer noch so, dass mit jedem Bios flash, alle Einstellungen zurückgesetzt werden? Ich finde es immer etwas mühsam, alles wieder so einzustellen, wie man es gerne hat.


----------



## HunterChief (5. Oktober 2017)

Hi,
meine Profile blieben zwar erhalten, aber ließen sich nicht mehr laden,  vermutlich weil ich in den RAM-Settings nicht überall Auto stehen hatte.
Ob die Lüftersteuerung erhalten blieb weiß ich gar nicht mehr 

Gruß


----------



## HunterChief (6. Oktober 2017)

hi,
ich hab nochmal im BIOS rumgespielt...und eine Option entdeckt, welche nun plötzlich meine Grafikkarte R9 290 nochmal schneller gemacht hat ...?!?
Und zwar wollte ich das Core-Parking verhindern, und habe das C6 im Bios deaktiviert. Dabei hab ich die Option "Relaxed EDC Throttling" auf Disabled gesetzt. In der BIOS Hilfe/Erklärung ist dies auch als AMD recommended/empfohlen gekennzeichnet.

Nun hab ich im TimeSpy Benchmark beim Grafik-Score reproduzierbar 50-70Punkte mehr... und damit einen höheren Gesamtscore.
Anscheinend füttert die CPU die Graka jetzt besser, wenn die CPU nicht voll ausgelastet ist. Der CPU Score blieb auf dem gleichen Niveau.

Kann das jemand nachvollziehen ?

Gruß


----------



## der-andyman (11. Oktober 2017)

Eine kleine Warnung meinerseits:
Flasht NICHT die Version 190, diese ist irgendwie defekt. Ich habe mein Mainboard nur sehr schwer wieder starten können damit. Gerade flashe ich die 180 zurück


----------



## HunterChief (12. Oktober 2017)

hi,
also ich habe jetzt die 19'er Version am laufen, und keine Problem damit.
Seit dem neuen Bios kann ich meinen 3000'er RAM auch mit 3066 laufen lassen, was vorher noch nie möglich war.
Die Kiste spackt auch nicht mehr, wenn ich 2933mhz einstelle, wo er sich vorher nach dem Abspeichern noch manchmal verschluckt hat.
Bisher keine Kaltstartprobleme mehr mit 2933mhz. Ich spreche dem 19'er Bios eine Empfehlung aus.  

Unabhängig von der neuen BIOS-Version hab ich festgestellt, dass wenn C6 deaktiviert ist <praktisch die Cores nicht mehr schlafen gelegt werden können> sämtliche Grafikbenchmarks mehr Punkte ausspucken. Nur leider wendet er dann keine schnelleren Turbostufen als die AllCore-Stufe (1600X=37) mehr an. Damit sind die Vcore-Spitzenwerte bis zu 1,5v nicht mehr da. 

Gruß


----------



## AMD-FXler (7. November 2017)

Ich muss/werde wieder zurück flashen.
Heute das Tomahawk + Ryzen 5 1600 für mein Frauchen bekommen. Natürlch von 1.50 auf 1.90 geflasht. Hätte ich wohl lassen sollen.
Kann mir jemand zu einer bestimmten Bios Verson raten?

Bios lässt nur 2133 mhz Ramspeed zu. Jede andere Einstellung führt zu fröhlichem Freeze während des Bootens.
Hab zwei verschiedene Speicher getestet. (Gskill und HyperX Fury)
CPU OC lässt sich auch nicht betreiben, weil der Takt bei 2,6Ghz eingefrohren ist.


----------



## der-andyman (7. November 2017)

Ich nutze derzeit die 1.7 
Die scheint einigermaßen zu gehen, obwohl mein ram nicht über 2400 geht mittlerweile (früher 2666)


----------



## AMD-FXler (7. November 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis!
Und ich dachte, das Crosshair VI Hero wäre ne *****^^

Lässt sich das Bios ohne weiteres zurück flashen?
Beim CH6 gabs da mal ein Problem mit dem Flasback.


----------



## der-andyman (7. November 2017)

Also ich nutzte eine ganze zeit lang 1.8 und war zufrieden. Dann kam 1.9 und alles war schitte und bin ich zurück zur 1.8 aber OC ging nicht mehr. 1.9 hat mir in meinen Augen das Board irgendwie kaputt gemacht oder meine Komponenten. 


Zurück flashen an und für sich kein Problem


----------



## AMD-FXler (7. November 2017)

Wunderbar, dan hab ich ja nochwas zu tun^^

Update:

Hab das Bios zurückgeflasht auf 1.80.
OC funktioniert soweit für Ram und CPU.

Leider taktet die CPU im OS nicht mehr runter.
P-State Einstellungen gibts nicht und C&Q ist aktiviert.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass dieses Verhalten bei Ryzen noch immer normal ist?

Update 2.
Nach einem Reboot hänge ich wieder bei 2,6 Ghz fest.
Mit Default Settings kein Problem.

Update 3:
Es sieht nun so aus.
Wenn ich OC betreibe und Cool&Quiet aktiviere, taktet die CPU in Windows nur noch auf 2,6Ghz.
Da ich die restliche Peripherie ohnehin umbauen muss (SSD's GPU usw), wird Windows neu aufgesetzt.
Dann sind alle Altlasten weg und sollten seitens des OS keine Fehler mehr auftreten.
Vielleicht klappt es ja dann wieder mit dem Runtertakten.

Ich gebe dann nen Bericht ab, falls es jemanden interessieren sollte.


Update 4:

Windows ist neu installiert aber bei aktiviertem Cool&Quiet bleibt der Takt bei 2,6Ghz hängen.
Bleibt nur, auf ein überarbeitetes Bios oder Windows Update zu warten.


----------



## ForceOne (12. November 2017)

1.9 scheint ziemlicher Müll zu sein, OC läuft quasi gar nicht mehr.


----------



## 2am (9. Februar 2018)

Bios Version 7A34v1C ist verfügbar:
- Improved memory compatibility.
- Improved PCIE device compatibility.
- Update AGESA Code 1.1.0.1 to support Raven Ridge CPU.

Mal sehen wie stabil diese Version läuft 
Ich hoffe wir werden auch weiterhin Kompatibilitätsupdates erhalten (z.B. für Ryzen 2). Weiß jemand wie lange MSI seine Mainboards für gewöhnlich mit Updates versorgt?


----------



## der-andyman (9. Februar 2018)

2am schrieb:


> Bios Version 7A34v1C ist verfügbar:
> - Improved memory compatibility.
> - Improved PCIE device compatibility.
> - Update AGESA Code 1.1.0.1 to support Raven Ridge CPU.
> ...


Mal sehen, ob mein RAM wieder schneller läuft damit, seit geraumer Zeit startet mein PC nur noch bei 2400 MHz max :-/


----------



## HunterChief (9. Februar 2018)

hallo zusammen,
so wie ich es bisher mitbekommen habe kann man die VCore mit der neuen Bios-Versionen nicht mehr niedriger als 1,3v einstellen. Angeblich damit die neuen CPU's/APU's damit keine Probleme kriegen.
Dafür kommen nochmals neue Ram-Speed-Einstellungen (-teile)r hinzu, welche nun z.B die Einstellung 3000mhz zulassen.

Bereits mit Version 1.8/1.9 muss man mehr vcore geben als mit den älteren Versionen - sonst startet das Board nicht und ein CMOS-Reset muss gemacht werden.
Da ich meine CPU aber gerne mit weniger Vcore laufen lasse werde ich dieses Bios NICHT flashen und bleibe bei 1.9.
Mit dem "Zurückgehen" auf eine ältere Version ist das auch immer so eine Sache ... 

Gruß


----------



## der-andyman (10. Februar 2018)

Ja, habe ich auch gemerkt, meine CPU lief stabil bei 1,2375 V und nun muss ich es auf 1,3 V stellen? Das ist für mich richtig ******* gelöst...
Zumal der RAM nun auf 2800 MHz geht, hätte ich die Version schon gerne behalten, schade.


----------



## cimenTo (10. Februar 2018)

Diejenigen die noch eine alte BIOS Version haben: Seid euch bitte vorher sicher ob ihr wirklich updaten wollt. Es gibt kein Zurück zu einer alten BIOS-Version!


----------



## der-andyman (11. Februar 2018)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Diejenigen die noch eine alte BIOS Version haben: Seid euch bitte vorher sicher ob ihr wirklich updaten wollt. Es gibt kein Zurück zu einer alten BIOS-Version!



Warum soll es kein zurück geben? Haben die eine Sperre eingebaut?


----------



## cimenTo (11. Februar 2018)

Ja so in der Art. M-Flash Modus lässt sich dich nicht zurückflashen, egal zur welchen Version.
Auch das MSIHQ Tool hat nicht funktioniert.


----------



## der-andyman (11. Februar 2018)

Ok, das wäre echt mies... Damit hätte sich MSI echt mal ins eigdnr Bein geschossen und ich würde persönlich nie wieder MSI kaufen und jedem davon abraten, wie bei Asrock.
Ich probiere es später auch mal, zurück zu flashen


----------



## cimenTo (11. Februar 2018)

Laut Aussage eines Mods lag es hier jedoch wohl nicht an MSI sondern an AMD. Die geben ja meines Wissens die Codes immer durch.
Hat wohl etwas mit diesem AGESA Microcode zu tun.

Aber ja, ziemlich blöd was hier grad abgeht. Viele berichten Probleme mit Spannungen etc.


----------



## der-andyman (11. Februar 2018)

Ja, ich habe jetzt bei gleichem Takt höhere Temperaturen


----------



## cimenTo (11. Februar 2018)

Spannung wahrscheinlich verändert?
Wurde wohl auf mindestens 1,3 Volt angehoben.
Darunter kann man anscheinend nichts mehr einstellen bei manueller Eingabe.


----------



## der-andyman (11. Februar 2018)

Ja, eben, darum geht es ja. Ich bin mit diesem uefi richtig unzufrieden deshalb


----------



## Helper03 (12. Februar 2018)

Hm. so wie es sich anhört soll das neue Bios nicht so der Bringer sein, ich frage mich warum MSI das nicht selbst Testet die Bios Versionen bevor man die Versionen auf die Seite stellt. Aber nein gibt ja genügend Consumer die Probleme damit dann Haben und Deswegen evtl. auch ihr Mainboard Zerschießen. Ich bleib erstmal noch bei meiner Version. Soweit alles Stabil läuft


----------



## der-andyman (2. März 2018)

Also einige Infos zu der ganzen Thematik:
- Dass es kein Zurück gibt zu den älteren Versionen liegt an AMD, wegen des AGESA Code Updates im UEFI, nicht an MSI.

- Ich habe zudem den Support angeschrieben und habe mich mehr oder weniger beschwert, warum denn keine Spannung kleiner 1,3 Volt mehr geht und dass ich erwarte, dass es im kommenden UEFI wieder gehen soll, da es ja auch andere Hersteller schaffen. Als Antwort bekam ich heute, und ich zitiere, "Wir arbeiten an einer neuen Bios Version mit einer neuen AGESA code damit wird voraussichtlich funktionieren."

Hoffen wir also mal, dass es wirklich bald wieder geht.

Davon abgesehen, die aktuelle UEFI Version ist schon nicht sooo schlecht, da ich endlich auf 2800 MHz komme mit dem RAM


----------



## HunterChief (3. März 2018)

hi,
das wäre wünschenswert, dass man wieder weniger Vcore einstellen kann. Jedoch glauben kann ich das nicht wirklich ... 

ps: wobei das ja mit Bios v19 schon so war, dass ich mehr einstellen musste als vorher. Ganz früher ging die kleinste OC-Einstellung 3800 (1600X) mit weniger als 1,25v. Ab dem 1.9'er Bios musste ich mindestens 1,265v geben damit der Rechner überhaupt startet.  Nur per Software mit RyzenMaster sind solch niedrige Spannung noch machbar. 
Gruß


----------



## der-andyman (3. März 2018)

Wie gesagt, das wurde mir so vor Support direkt als email geschrieben.


----------



## HunterChief (13. März 2018)

hi,
und schon jemand getestet ob nun mit Version 7A34v1F die Vcore wieder niedriger eingestellt werden kann, oder ob der MSI-Support den "der-andyman" verarscht hat?

Gruß


----------



## der-andyman (13. März 2018)

Hey, wusste nicht, dass eine neue Version draußen ist, ich flashe die dann morgen oder so und berichte.


----------



## der-andyman (13. März 2018)

Ok, ich kann das BIOS doch nicht testen, es steht geschrieben: 
"1. Do not update this BIOS if you're currently using windows7
  2. This BIOS doesn't support Windows7. "

Schade.
Muss wohl ein anderer Berichten.


----------



## 2am (15. März 2018)

Ich komme zwar aktuell auch nicht zum testen, das 1.3 Volt Problem scheint aber mit der neuen Version zumindest wieder behoben worden zu sein: 7A34v1F for msi b350 tomahawk : Amd


----------



## Helper03 (18. März 2018)

Hab noch die 7A34v1C drauf, Speicher Läuft jetzt mit xmp Profil auf 2933 Mhz, muss ich mal Testen ob es mit 3200 Mhz läuft, gutes Bios


----------



## 2am (1. Mai 2018)

Version 7A34v1G sollte wieder mit Windows 7 kompatibel sein. Hat schon jemand getestet, ob die Vcore hier wieder "normal" ist? 

Nachtrag: Ich habe 7A34v1G geflashed. Vcore ist ganz normal einstellbar, wie ich es von vorherigen Versionen gewohnt bin. Ich kann nichts Negatives an dieser BIOS Version finden.

Nachtrag 2 (11.05.): Wo wir schon beim Testen sind. Version 7A34v1H ist heute erschienen. AGESA code: 1.0.0.2a


----------



## der-andyman (27. Mai 2018)

Wow, also MSI weiß echt, wie man Kunden behandelt. Nämlich als Versuchskaninchen! 

Dieses neueste BIOS ist an sich nicht schlecht, mein RAM läuft endlich mal etwas schneller, auf 2933 MHz, meine CPU Spannung kann wieder auf 1,2375 Volt eingestellt werden... Aber, und jetzt kommt das aber, AMD CoolNQuiet funktioniert nicht mehr. Egal welche p-state ich dann auswähle, in dem Energie Optionen unter Windows taucht der Punkt minimale /maximale Prozessorgeschwindigkeit nicht auf. Er läuft immer auf Maximum. 
Früher habe es nur enabled /disabled für AMD CoolNQuiet, jetzt tauchen plötzlich p-states dazu auf. Und es ist win ominöser "Mode0" aufgetaucht, den man aktivieren oder deaktivieren kann. Was es macht... Keine Ahnung. 

Ich probiere jetzt mal die eine vorherige aus, vom 16. März. Mal sehen


----------



## HunterChief (27. Mai 2018)

hi,
mit Auto-Vcore und Auto-Multi funktionert Cool&Quiet schon. 
Nur beim manuellen Übertakten nicht, was aber wirklich "suboptimal" ist.

Die Option "global-P-state" bewirkt das gleiche wie vorher das C6 ein- oder ausschalten. Die beiden P-States drosseln die CPU nur ... 

Gruß


----------



## der-andyman (27. Mai 2018)

Ich sollte also übertakten, undervolten und AMD CoolNQuiet deaktivieren?


----------



## HunterChief (27. Mai 2018)

Bei mir funktioniert Cool&Quiet NUR mit Auto-Settings, beim Übertakten (Bios) jedoch nicht.
Mit Ryzen-Master gehts wiederum.


----------



## der-andyman (27. Mai 2018)

Beim BIOS 1C ging es aber mit oc auch. Warum entfernt man so ein Feature?


----------

